# Orlando Repticon Show in May



## Lilypad87 (Feb 21, 2007)

Anyone in the area going to the show in Orlando May 21st/22nd, or know if there will be any pdf vendors there?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I may be sending some frogs with The Redfoot Ranch.


----------



## LinkinParkRulez08 (Apr 30, 2011)

Are there any breeders going? I am wanting to get a pair, and wanted to actually talk to the breeder to know what they had exactly.


Thanks,
LPR08


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I may be vending the show. Still have to work some things out.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I might have some young Santa Isabel E. anthonyi pairs with me other than that mostly tinc juvies and possibly some unsexed auratus adults (Panamanian Green & Black and Ancon Hill)



LinkinParkRulez08 said:


> Are there any breeders going? I am wanting to get a pair, and wanted to actually talk to the breeder to know what they had exactly.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> LPR08


----------



## LinkinParkRulez08 (Apr 30, 2011)

Paul G said:


> I might have some young Santa Isabel E. anthonyi pairs with me other than that mostly tinc juvies and possibly some unsexed auratus adults (Panamanian Green & Black and Ancon Hill)


How young are the pairs? And how much are they? Are the Santa Isabel
E. anthonyi good for beginners? Also, the auratus, are they CB or WC?

LPR08


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

The pairs are between 10-12 months of age. (I guess they really are not young after all! lol)

E. anthonyi is ok for beginners I would say....wouldn't be my first recommendation but they are not hard to keep/breed by far. Do you already have a viv setup?

The auratus are 'Farm Raised' (or WC). 
I have a female P. Green & Black, a unknown P. Green & Black, and a male Ancon Hill.



LinkinParkRulez08 said:


> How young are the pairs? And how much are they? Are the Santa Isabel
> E. anthonyi good for beginners? Also, the auratus, are they CB or WC?
> 
> LPR08


----------



## LinkinParkRulez08 (Apr 30, 2011)

I do not have a viv set up yet because I wanted to make sure I wanted some. Do you have reccomendations as to constructing it. Also- what color are these E. Anthonyi? And- will you have fruit flies, springtails, and isopods?

LPR08


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Setup would depends on what species you are looking at getting.

Here is a pic of the male from my breeding group....










and here is a pic of some subadults from my line that Patrick was selling recently....
Saurian Enterprises, Inc :: Dart Frogs and other Frogs :: Sexed Individual and Pairs of Larger Dart Frogs :: Tricolor Dart frogs

I should have fruit flies. I will not have springtails or isopods.


----------



## LinkinParkRulez08 (Apr 30, 2011)

I am thinking about the E. anthonyi. I want some red ones, and they look cool. If I wanted that species, what would you recommend for me to do to set up a good viv? Also- are they tolerant to higher female counts? Like 1.2? Also- how much would a pair cost?

LPR08


----------



## chas79 (Oct 8, 2010)

Anyone gonna have any Patricia tincs????? Will be there looking for some.


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

anyone with some leaucs. going? Looking to get at least three. Let me know!

Thanks

Vinny


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

chas79 said:


> Anyone gonna have any Patricia tincs????? Will be there looking for some.


No Patricias here but I will have Cobalts, F1 Powder Blues, and Azureus.



Vinnner said:


> anyone with some leaucs. going? Looking to get at least three. Let me know!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Vinny


I don't have any yet...not sure if anybody else would have them except maybe a vendor reselling some.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I picked up two patricias from Bill Schwinn at Tampa Repticon in March. He may still have a couple. I believe he is sending some frogs to Orlando Repticon with another vendor. PM him.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Vinny,
Ben Siegel has Leucs. I'm not sure he will be vending as Repticon hasn't updated the vendor list yet. He had them at Tampa Repticon as well.
If you're really from Miami you should just pick them up from him in Deerfield Beach.
http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=123&de=849651


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Paul G said:


> No Patricias here but I will have Cobalts, F1 Powder Blues, and Azureus.


I have some of Paul's Powder Blues and if you are looking for an absolutely gorgeous, large tinc morph, you can't beat them. His pair produces offspring with really blue legs. Legs on some Powder Blues are gray. They would be great starter frogs. Paul - you ought to post a photo.


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

Yah I have actually been to his store but my only concern was getting info on where they came from and what lines. i know he said they were cb but for breeding purposes in the future I like to have as much info as I can. thank you though, i do appreciate it.

Vinny


----------



## chas79 (Oct 8, 2010)

Paul G said:


> No Patricias here but I will have Cobalts, F1 Powder Blues, and Azureus.


Powder blues look good. We are looking for another type of tinc. as we already have Cobalts and Azureus. We were looking at Patricias but powder blues caught our eye too.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks like I won't be vending this show after all. 
I can still bring any frogs that I have for sale as a guest. Let me know in advance.
Cobalts, Powder Blues, Azureus, maybe one pair of 'SI' E. anthonyi, and some adult G&B auratus.

Looking for auratus morphs and pairs, female Man Creek, thumbnails, or any oddball darts (Ameerega/Adelphobates, ect.)


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

Vinnner said:


> anyone with some leaucs. going? Looking to get at least three. Let me know!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Vinny


I have 9-10 leucomelas 3-6 months otw that are ready to go.

I will not be able to attend due to work, but I will be very close to the show in Longwood 32750. I can bring them into work with me if you are interested.

Dan


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Well no matter how hard I try I just can not get permission from the girlfriend to set up a huge exo 36x18x24 that I have had for some time....so if anyone is more fortunate than I in that respect and looking for a great tank, I am looking for leucs, terribilis, matecho, or a few certain morphs of pumilio. If interested pm me and let's see if we can work something out.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm actually not going to be able to vend this show. I will be there Saturday though.
(anybody need any Cobalts or azureus?)

Jeremy will be there as My Jungle Herps with dart frogs from Bill Schwinn.

Also check out Luis for some CB Uroplatus. The Responsible Herpetoculturist


----------



## travisc (Mar 30, 2009)

Anyone go today? What did you see?


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

Wondering the same? Worth making a trip tomorrow?


----------



## chas79 (Oct 8, 2010)

Not much really I just got home. Saw a pair of Powder Blue Tincs., Powder Grey Tincs. One table had some powder blue adults and cobalts. Also some froglets: Azureus, Citronella, yellowbacks, green and black Auratus, Patricias, and a few leucs.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

chas79 said:


> Also some froglets: Azureus, Citronella, yellowbacks, green and black Auratus, Patricias.


These were all Bill Schwinn's froglets, morphed first week of April; at Jeremy's table...'My Jungle Herps'. He had the most awesome Panther Chameleons.

Eric Ivins had a few of the WC Powder Blues. Pinellas Reptiles had a few froglets.
Bay Area had about 10 Golden Mantellas.

Pretty slim pickings for darts.


----------

